# Reel Recovery Ohio 2016



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

I volunteered as a guide/ buddy for the 2016 Reel Recovery retreat for men recovering from cancer. No brainer as cancer has taken family members and friends way too early and I love fly fishing.
The event was held at Rockwell Springs Trout Club in Clyde. Awesome property and outstanding fishing.
I was fishing with a young man who traveled from Chicago and his name is Ian. For starters, this man has been through so much in life. Makes the "big issues" I have in life look like ice cream socials. 
Anyways, he had great success with high sticking with a red squirmy worm (my trademark fly pattern). After approx 2 hours of fishing, Ian was ready for a break and handed me the fishing pole. I decided to go after the bigger fish. 
I threw a rubber worm at this fish and he took it 3-4 times, but each time I pulled it right out of his mouth. 
Threw it for the 5th time and bam! Hooked and going absolutely bonkers. I told Ian that break was over and gave him the rod and told him to hang on. 
Probably a good 7 minute battle before getting it in the net. Also, just as we got it in the net, the line broke.....
The smile on Ian's face and to help him escape reality for a few hours was so awesome! On the way home from the retreat I actually had to pull over as the past few days really got to me. Hearing stories from all these men made me realize that life isn't a walk in the part. I must've sat on the side of the road for 30 minutes crying my eyes out. 
Anyways, I can't wait till next year. Reel Recovery is an awesome program. Please consider donating or even volunteering.


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

I know that place!!!


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

capt j-rod said:


> I know that place!!!


I still like Sunnybrook better, but Rockwell does hold some big fish.....


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

Sunnybrook feels more natural to me. More like a country stream. But I'm sure the backcountry section at Rockwell is amazing too.


----------

